# Can't install games on my PC



## Thetribeman (Jul 28, 2008)

Ugh...My laptop is fixed recovering from a blue screen accident. Naturally, I wanted to install my old games on it. I managed to to install Empire Earth. Next I go to install Rise of Ledgends, everything looks like its going good until it tries to install one specific file, a .wmp file. It says, verify the file exists and you can acess it. Ok...Medieval 2:Total war. It stops on a specific file and I get the same error message. Come to find out it wont install any game I have...damn. Keep in mind they all worked fine before. Any suggestions?


-Thetribeman


----------



## gamer101 (Mar 31, 2007)

are the disks damaged at all and do you have admin rights if not log on as admin you should then be able to install please repost with your results


----------



## Thetribeman (Jul 28, 2008)

I am logged in as the admin but the disks are only slighty scratched. Nothing massive, and besides, they haven't ben touched since my pc crashed...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What was the blue screen problem, and how did you fix it? Did you have to make any hardware changes?

Have you installed the latest device drivers, chipset drivers, MS updates and DirectX?

Have you tested any of the games discs on another computer?


----------



## Thetribeman (Jul 28, 2008)

The blue screen was caused by a virus and I fixed via a friends recovery disk since mine wouldnt read. Everything is up to date. I tested it on another pc and it worked fine.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If your computer is having trouble reading games and a Recovery CD that work on other computers, maybe it's your CD drive or data cable. Is it IDE or SATA? If it's IDE have you tried setting it up as Master on its own IDE channel?


----------



## Thetribeman (Jul 28, 2008)

Honestly, I dont have a clue.


----------

